# D11 Signal/Installation Issues



## crdub09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's what I have:

D11 Receiver

&

Dish Network Round Single LNB with 101* and 119* output
or
SL3PIG-WNC Directv Dish

-----------------

Ive spent the whole day today trying to get my receiver to work with either of these dishes. With the Dish network dish properly adjusted, with an RG6 cable running directly from the 101* LNB to the back of the receiver, ill only get signal on about 4 transponders in the upper 20's. 

After fiddling with that setup for way to long, I took that dish down and installed my almost brand new SL3PIG-WNC dish. Not knowing much about satellite wiring, I took one of the wires coming off of the dish and ran it directly to the back of my receiver. No signal at all.

Since then Ive been doing alot of research about SWM and how to power this SL3 dish, but everything I come across is for DVR's and HD receivers. I just want to be able to get a SD signal, no bells and whistles.

Can anyone help to walk me thru how I should be wiring this dish to my receiver? What other parts do I need? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't think your Dish Network dual satellite dish is compatible with DirecTV Receivers.

Does your Slimline Dish have one cable output or four? If it has only one, then it's SWM and requires a power inserter. But your D11 isn't compatible with it. If it has four outputs, you should be able to connect any one of the four outputs directly to the D11. With proper aiming, it should work fine.

Check out http://www.dishpointer.com for aiming coordinates and aerial mapping tools specific to your address.


----------



## crdub09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

My slimline has 4 cable outputs with only two cables connected to it. I've connected both lines trying different setups, different aiming adjustments... All to no avail. I'm glad this isn't a SWM only dish though!

The weird thing about it is that I was actually getting a satellite response when I connected the dish network dish, yet with the slimline, I get absolutely nothing

Is there anything else that it could be?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Most likely aiming of the dish. It's a lot harder than just pointing it in the right general direction. Start with the azimuth, elevation, and tilt settings specified for your location. Then VERY SLOWLY adjust azimuth back and forth about plus and minus 10 degrees from your starting point. Move the LNB arm about 1/4", stop, look for signal, move it another 1/4", stop look for signal, etc. If you just sweep back and forth you'll never see the signal as you pass it.

If (when) you do find a signal, then adjust elevation to peak the signal. Then adjust azimuth again to peak the signal. If you set the tilt correctly to start with, you should not have to adjust it.

That should get your SD receiver going. If you plan to move up to HD with that dish, then you need to do the dithering process to properly fine tune the alignment.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

The dish itself should work. You MIGHT have to change to a DTV LNB and reposition the dish as mentioned above. Go to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/dishPointer.jsp?fr=AS& to help you

I also suggest you use the dish dish because it would be easier to align, but remember, you may have to change lnbs


----------



## crdub09 (Jan 28, 2011)

I spent a few hours up on the roof today movin the dish in small 1/4" increments while using a radio to talk to my roommate by the tv. Not a single thing was picked up by the dish. I took off the lnb and ran a 50 ft rg6 cable from the back of the receiver to the 4 different lnb outputs, each time going thru the alignment positions. I'm still not getting anything!! 



mashandhogan said:


> The dish itself should work. You MIGHT have to change to a DTV LNB and reposition the dish as mentioned above. Go to __ to help you
> 
> I also suggest you use the dish dish because it would be easier to align, but remember, you may have to change lnbs


I've used various different alignment sites and they're usually all telling me the same thing. Honestly I think you may be right about using the dish network sat because at least with that dish, I was receiving a little bit of signal... I'll see what other options or troubleshooting techniques there are before I go to buy a new lnb though.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

you can check around because I picked up an LNB from Ratshack for $3. They are around $10 on fleabay


----------



## crdub09 (Jan 28, 2011)

mashandhogan said:


> you can check around because I picked up an LNB from Ratshack for $3. They are around $10 on fleabay


What kind of LNB should I be looking for? Could you post a link?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

crdub09 said:


> What kind of LNB should I be looking for? Could you post a link?


You need an LNB that is designed for the dish it is being installed on. If your Dish Network dish is a basic 18" round dish, then you might be able to put a DirecTV single LNB assembly on it. Really depends on the length of the arm that the LNB mounts on (and the physical mechanics of mounting the LNB on that arm).

Otherwise, finding an old 18" DirecTV dish/LNB would serve your purpose, and is easy to install and align (more so than the 3 or 5 LNB dishes). Check craigslist or ebay.

This is the 18" dish/LNB you want to look for:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-(46DTVDE2)&c=DIRECTV Dishes&sku=053818480106


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

the single lnb from dish network will work as long it is not a 500 dish


----------

